# problema imlib

## cata1986

quando emergo imlib mi da questo errore e non saprei come fare... sapreste darmi consigli???

```

grep: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

sed: can't read //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libimlib-tiff.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm -fr .libs/libimlib-png.la .libs/libimlib-png.* .libs/libimlib-png.*

gcc -shared  io-png.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib/.libs  -L/usr/lib -lpng -lz ./.libs/libgdk_imlib.so   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libimlib-png.so -o .libs/libimlib-png.so

ar cru .libs/libimlib-png.a  io-png.o

ranlib .libs/libimlib-png.a

creating libimlib-png.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libimlib-png.la && ln -s ../libimlib-png.la libimlib-png.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

vuoi un consiglio? posta più roba: nessuno è un veggente.

potresti postare l'output del log di emerge, se e solo se c'è qualcosa di interessante, le variabili di ambiente, ecc...

----------

## Luca89

hai aggiornato gcc di recente?

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> sed: can't read //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

 

se il tuo CHOST é "i686-pc-linux-gnu" quella linea é sbagliata, probabilmente ereditata da una installazione GRP o altro. Devi usare "fix_libtool_files.sh", fai una ricerca nel forum per i dettagli.

----------

## cata1986

si il mio chost è quello perchè dici che non va bene??? ho un atholn xp

----------

## Luca89

randomaze si riferiva al fatto che tu probabilmente dopo aver installato da stage3 hai cambiato la variabile CHOST. In questo modo il sistema va a cercare il compilatore nelle directory sbagliate.

----------

## randomaze

Grazie Luca89, era quello che intendevo  :Wink: 

In questo post vengono date un poco di spiegazioni sul come funziona fix_libtool_files.sh.

----------

## cata1986

ho aggiornato le gcc alla versione 3.3.6 ho dato 

```

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.6

```

ma il problema persiste cosa devo fare???

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> ma il problema persiste cosa devo fare???

 

```
 /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 'gcc -dumpversion' --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu 
```

----------

## cata1986

nulla da fare sempre lo stesso problema

```

CATUNIX root # ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/

3.3.6

CATUNIX root # /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 'gcc -3.3.6' --oldarch i386-oc-linux-gnu

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/5] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/5] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/5] Scanning /usr/kde/3.3/lib ...

 *   [4/5] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [5/5] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib ...

emerge imlib

...

rm -fr .libs/libimlib-png.la .libs/libimlib-png.* .libs/libimlib-png.*

grep: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

sed: can't read //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libimlib-tiff.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gcc -shared  io-png.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib/.libs  -L/usr/lib -lpng -lz ./.libs/libgdk_imlib.so   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libimlib-png.so -o .libs/libimlib-png.so

ar cru .libs/libimlib-png.a  io-png.o

ranlib .libs/libimlib-png.a

creating libimlib-png.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libimlib-png.la && ln -s ../libimlib-png.la libimlib-png.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 43, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... fai una cosa...

1 - gcc-config

   cambia profilo di compilazione e poi rimetti quello vecchio. tanto per essree certo che i link vengano sostituiti

   successivamente fai un env-update e source /etc/profile

2 - regenworld

3 - emerge depclean

   elimina la spazzatura dal sistema

4 - revdep-rebuild

5 - emerge -uDN world

----------

## cata1986

scusate forse non ho precisato bene che tutti gli altri programmi me li emerge bene!!! è solo quello che mi da quel problema!!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> scusate forse non ho precisato bene che tutti gli altri programmi me li emerge bene!!! è solo quello che mi da quel problema!!!

 

tu fai ugualmente quello che ti ho scritto. poi ne riparliamo  :Smile: 

----------

## cata1986

cazzo sta emergendo 287 pacchetti!!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> cazzo sta emergendo 287 pacchetti!!!

 

...la calma è la virtù dei forti...

...la fretta è cattiva consigliera...

...si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...

...qui una volta era tutta campagna... (no, aspetta... che c'entra questo?  :Confused:  )

----------

## cata1986

nulla da fare sempre lo stesso probelma.... non so piu dove sbattere la testa!!!

----------

## fabius

Riporta cosa ti dà

```
emerge info
```

Per quanto riguarda il messaggio di errore, aggiungi qualche riga sopra 

```
grep: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory 
```

(primo post)

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> root # /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 'gcc -3.3.6' --oldarch i386-oc-linux-gnu

 

mi sembra sia diverso da:

```
# /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.6 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

----------

## cata1986

mi hanno appena regalato un pc pentium 3 ho installato la gentoo e ragazzi guardate qua quando vado a emergere imlib:

```

rm -fr .libs/libimlib-jpeg.la .libs/libimlib-jpeg.* .libs/libimlib-jpeg.*

gcc -shared  io-jpeg.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/i mlib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib/.libs  -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libjpeg.so ./.libs/libgdk_imlib .so   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libimlib-jpeg.so -o .libs/libimlib-jpeg.so

gcc -shared  io-gif.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/im lib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib/.libs  -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgif.so ./.libs/libgdk_imlib.s o   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libimlib-gif.so -o .libs/libimlib-gif.so

ar cru .libs/libimlib-jpeg.a  io-jpeg.o

ranlib .libs/libimlib-jpeg.a

creating libimlib-jpeg.la

ar cru .libs/libimlib-gif.a  io-gif.o

ranlib .libs/libimlib-gif.a

creating libimlib-gif.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libimlib-gif.la && ln -s ../libimlib-gif.la libimlib-gif.la)

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link gcc  -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-point er  -o libimlib-tiff.la -rpath /usr/lib -avoid-version io-tiff.lo -ltiff libgdk_ imlib.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libimlib-jpeg.la && ln -s ../libimlib-jpeg.la libimlib-jpeg.l a)

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link gcc  -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-point er  -o libimlib-png.la -rpath /usr/lib -avoid-version io-png.lo -lpng -lz libgdk _imlib.la

grep: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or di rectory

sed: can't read //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la' is not a  valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libimlib-tiff.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm -fr .libs/libimlib-png.la .libs/libimlib-png.* .libs/libimlib-png.*

gcc -shared  io-png.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/im lib-1.9.14/gdk_imlib/.libs  -L/usr/lib -lpng -lz ./.libs/libgdk_imlib.so   -Wl,- soname -Wl,libimlib-png.so -o .libs/libimlib-png.so

ar cru .libs/libimlib-png.a  io-png.o

ranlib .libs/libimlib-png.a

creating libimlib-png.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libimlib-png.la && ln -s ../libimlib-png.la libimlib-png.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14/g dk_imlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib-1.9.14-r3/work/imlib-1.9.14'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

anche su questo pc stesso errore... ma che cavolo può essere????

----------

## Luca89

Dovresti dirci da che stage hai installato (tipo stage3-x86 o altro), l'output di "emerge --info" e magari anche di "gcc-config -l".

----------

## cata1986

ho installato lo stage3-pentium3-2005.1.tar.bz2

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd emboss encode esd f77 fam fluxbox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

```

----------

## Luca89

Dopo aver installato lo stage3 hai per caso cambiato la variabile CHOST e aggiornato gcc? Inoltre stai utilizzando il profilo 2005.0, ciò mi fa presumere che hai installato da stage-pentium3-2005.0 a meno che non hai modificato manualmente il file /etc/make.profile. Comunque la soluzione dovrebbe essere quella che ti hanno già consigliato ovvero:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

----------

